# Grumpy Old Lady, Poke-a-Roo



## DallyTsuka (Nov 5, 2011)

here is our old grumpy-quills. this is our most recent photo of her, she is so hard to get on camera these days!



she's still holding up, but still as stubborn as ever. i love my little grump. i love how much she loves her canned cat food and mealworms, the only food i can get her to eat besides her dry mix lol


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Awwwwww She is adorable!!! Look at that precious pink nose!!! So sweet peeking out of her little house.


----------



## AngelaH (Jul 24, 2012)

Grumpy hedgies need love too! Probably even more so. That's a very cute picture!


----------

